# "Doomed to fail" 10G dirtied tank



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

*"Doomed to fail" 10G dirted tank*

So in the beginning of November 2013 I've decided to try to put dirt in my tank. I didn't clean the dirt enough and the tank has developed anaerobic conditions. (more about this here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61969

Anyways, this is just a basic journal of my 'failure' 

Day 1 - Day 10


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Day 21 progress update

Crypts and Ludwigia are slowly filling in. Even the Sword is slowly bouncing back.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Day 90-95 update


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Day 120 update


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I think you should rename it doomed to be awesome. nice comeback and overall nice tank.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I would suggest putting in fast growing stem plants the next time you decide to put in soil

Also, doing the "dry start" and growing your plants emersed for a month or so also helps to "cycle" the soil so to speak.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

nice tank!!! what kind of ludwiga is that?

Day 120 looks really amazing!!


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

GAT said:


> nice tank!!! what kind of ludwiga is that?
> Day 120 looks really amazing!!


It's just Ludwigia Repens.

And thanks everyone for comments


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I hate dirt, but man did you ever make it work! good stuff


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Leaving for 4 weeks so pictures of before and after the last trim.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks Good and think the plants love it look at their roots reaching through the substrate


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Around 6 months since the start of this tank.
Since I came back from vacations 2 weeks ago I started daily dosing of Excel to start battle the algae. It seems to be slowly working


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow it is amazing what can happen in 6 months.

I love the transformation the tank took. Great Job.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

It's been a while since the last update. 

The tank is doing well but I'm thinking about changing the fish. The minnows are just hanging in the back of the tank around the outlet of the filter so I'd prefer something that's more visible. Or I'll have to get some dither fish for them.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Another update:

- I've removed all crypts as they outgrew the tank. Now the only plants in this tank are the Amazon Sword, Dwarf Sag and Ludwigia Repens.

- The Minnows are now in my other tank (temporally) and this tank is used to house a school of Ember Tetras. Other than Tetras there are also Cherry Shrimp and a juvenile Albino BNP in this tank.

- No more Excel dosing. Algae seems to be under control.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks mint, very nice little tank. Id love to see a pair of my adolescent GBRams in there lol.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks great man


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Short video of the tank after a major plant trim:


----------

